# Anybody ever done this stuff before?



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

I was making up a list of stuff i was gonna do to my new se-r when i get it. It had the usual run of the mill stuff, but i decided to go all out. I know, some of this shit is expensive, but i'm pretending i have the money. Most of this stuff is just theoretical. 

Here's the semi-out there stuff:

ITW structural foam
Home made racing feul cell with hidden gas door underneath the lisence plate.
a (forget the brand name) traction control system (Perfect Launch?)


Here's the stuff that makes me sound like i was high when i thought of it:

Fuel pump and FPR off of a RB26DETT
MAF and Throttle body of same car

extend the final drive gear (in the proper ratio to maintain the proper ratio) so i am able to relocate the entire engine-transmission unit to mount lower block and tranny to Firewall. This would also enable me to move the whole drivers unit backwards including the dash, steering wheel, seat, and shifter. 
I am aware that this would include making a new casing for the lsd and final drive gears, but that's not that bad.

Home designed and made dry-sump oil system

Home designed and made body kit (it's functional, and i have actually done wind tunnel testing on a model of it at my school). THe kit channels air into the brake rotors, radiator/intercooler, oil cooler, and some other things while also producing 150 lbs of downforce at 100 mph.


I do know what i'm talking about, just because i'm a sort-of noob. 

don't flame me, but if you can prove this stuff won't work, i'm all ears (especially with the tranny thing.)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

with a project like that, i hope you got deep pockets


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

without going way off topic, where upstate NY are you... now back on topic will the MAF and throttle body off of a 6 cylander really work on a 4? I'm not flaming, I really dont know myself. -James


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm in northern dutchess county. Red Hook is the town. 

Theoretically, i think the Maf and throttle body would work, as long as there are no major mechanical differences between it and the stock ones. They would just allow alot more airflow, that's why i thought of it. I don't get to many opportunities to do a mechanical analysis of the skyline. If i had the chance to look at one i would be able to see if it's possible. I've heard of stranger things, so i figured it would work. Since it's coming out of another nissan, they can't be TOO much different. probably. idk


anyway-i'm just pretending i have the money (i found a pair of skyline headlights for $900.00! skyline stuff is real expensive).


----------

